
Let's Restore Valentine's Day to the Wolves (2014) - diodorus
http://theappendix.net/blog/2014/2/lets-restore-valentines-day-to-the-wolves
======
fennecfoxen
Let's celebrate Valentine's Day the old-fashioned way: by getting our heads
chopped off outside the Flaminian Gate!

